# amazon offers a new "fulfillment only" service



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This was briefly mentioned in another thread, but there was a recent news story on it, so I figured it deserved its own thread.

For those people that have the t-shirts printed and they have their own website and merchant account to process transactions -- but don't want to warehouse and ship t-shirts, this new amazon.com service might work for you:

Amazon Introduces Fulfillment Web Service -- E-Commerce -- InformationWeek

Amazon.com: Amazon Web Services - new: Help: New FAQ & More


----------



## Euroshirt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!

I read about this coming a while ago - I think its US-based only for now but certainly could be useful to help people get started quickly..


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

It is also available here in the UK  Amazon.com - Fulfillment by Amazon


----------



## Euroshirt (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh sorry.. my mistake. Thanks for the update!


----------



## rackspot (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know anyone using them to fulfill shirts? My understanding was that products need to be individually packaged, which seems crazy for individual t-shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rackspot said:


> Do you know anyone using them to fulfill shirts? My understanding was that products need to be individually packaged, which seems crazy for individual t-shirts.


I haven't heard of any t-shirt sellers using it yet, but having the t-shirts individually folded and bagged is pretty common these days.

Many screen printers offer folding and bagging as part of their finishing services.


----------



## rackspot (Jan 2, 2008)

I contacted them. Apparently they're not signing up new apparel customers until sometime next year.

Anyone know of other reputable companies that provide the same time of service?


----------

